

'fuck's in Linux - bjoe_lewis
https://github.com/torvalds/linux/search?q=fuck&ref=cmdform

======
pdappollonio
And 'shit's in Linux:
[https://github.com/torvalds/linux/search?q=shit&ref=cmdform](https://github.com/torvalds/linux/search?q=shit&ref=cmdform)

